# SPTA mini polisher anyone here got one?



## Baba850r (Jul 10, 2018)

Been looking for a small polisher and saw this is less than 1/3rd of the Ibrid Nano and wondering if it’s any good or priced for what it is?
I have a 15 a 75 and a pc 3” so just after something for the harder to reach areas.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

I have one, but yet to use. 

Its a sturdy bit of kit and has some great reviews. I am planning on working with it potentially this weekend if you are after some feedback?


----------



## Baba850r (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes that would be ideal.
I’ve seen some reviews online some day it’s great as good as the Ibrid others say it’s far far from it.
I don’t mind buying the IBrid if it’s worth the 3times the price.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I used mine to polish the wings mirrors on car the other day for the 1st time, now I'm a da polishing novice and I'd no problems with it, did notice the head got a little warm but other than that it done a great job. I didn't use the supplied pads but bought some scholl mini pads to work with.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> I used mine to polish the wings mirrors on car the other day for the 1st time, now I'm a da polishing novice and I'd no problems with it, did notice the head got a little warm but other than that it done a great job. I didn't use the supplied pads but bought some scholl mini pads to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good :thumb:

Seen some cheap Rupes pads on e-bay earler for the i-brid, that will fit your machine.

Link below

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rupes-Bi...088148&hash=item2185ea6681:g:S-oAAOSwC3VgUfwT

These are fantastic & what I use. Blue, yellow & white in both sizes.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Baba850r said:


> Yes that would be ideal.
> I've seen some reviews online some day it's great as good as the Ibrid others say it's far far from it.
> I don't mind buying the IBrid if it's worth the 3times the price.


I have the iBrid & it is fantastic. In total I have the following....

LHR 15 mk3 
LHR 75e
iBrid Long neck.

Is it worth the cost, not sure. Is it better than the SPTA to early to say.

For me, a no brainer. Love the quality of the Rupes machines, made in Italy & thousands spent on R&D.


----------



## Baba850r (Jul 10, 2018)

Rappy said:


> I have the iBrid & it is fantastic. In total I have the following....
> 
> LHR 15 mk3
> LHR 75e
> ...


I also have a 15mk3 and 75e and was looking at the Ibrid long neck just curious if it's worth the price.


----------



## AlpineTouring (Mar 10, 2019)

I have the spta mini polisher and I’ve been impressed with it so far. Just polished my alloys after they have been in storage over the winter and it’s brought them up mint. Used it to get a few scuffs off my door sills, and it’s also brought my gloss black mirrors and door pillars up spotless. Bargain for the price IMO.


----------



## jetbox (Jul 12, 2009)

Just got one of these. Door shuts to be done at the weekend!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought a Shinemate Rotary, 1"-3" great little machine very powerful, £130+
I make mini pads out of thin Meguiar's MF.
Shinemate sell pads...

Have fun.

John Tht.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

cant fault the spta, great polisher for the money, not used the rupes so cant compere.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I bought one last year just before Xmas as it was discounted to just under 150.

Really rate it I've not used the ibrid but tried a mates liquid elements mini polisher and the spta was every bit as good.

Can't see how I could justify the ibrid for the money difference as the spta does everything I want it to


----------



## jetbox (Jul 12, 2009)

Had a go today and did one door shut with a 1” pad and s20, it’s come up really good. Nice feel to the polisher, very sturdy and quite powerful.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

After a little internet research this polisher goes under 3 different name at 3 different costs, the SPTA coming out the most cost effective. DA and Rotary 12v Polishers


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Brilliant bit of kit. I wouldn’t be without mine now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy51 (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone find that the first use of the day with fully charged batteries the tool turns off by it self when any pressure applied? worse with the larger pads than smaller. 

once its been used for a period of time it runs flawless, just really annoying that first full charge use, same with both batteries aswell


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Only downside fOr me is that the da counterweight is exposed, could case a problem if your working a tight area. Been trying to source a cover but no joy yet, anyone been able to get hold of one??


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

woodym3 said:


> Only downside fOr me is that the da counterweight is exposed, could case a problem if your working a tight area. Been trying to source a cover but no joy yet, anyone been able to get hold of one??


like this?










google search this " SPTA Protective Case and Extension Rods for 12V Cordless Polishing Machine "


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ste T said:


> like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant, thanks Ste.:thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ste T said:


> like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks just ordered one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Very tempted by one of these Spta mini polishers , I've got a £20 Amazon voucher which takes the price down to £150 , it looks cheap next to the others at £200+ . 

Mark


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Radish293 said:


> Thanks just ordered one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you order from a UK supplier, Radish?


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have this, It's a rebranded Liquid Elements A1000 but cheaper and the build quality is excellent. I love it. It's no iBrid don't get me wrong but for the price is fantastic.

https://cartecuk.com/collections/machine-polishers/products/cartec-uk-nano-polisher


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

The Sheriff said:


> Did you order from a UK supplier, Radish?


Ali express. £4.32. 
The photo of the Carbon Collective version available on the uk is identical but is £9.95


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Radish293 said:


> Ali express. £4.32.
> The photo of the Carbon Collective version available on the uk is identical but is £9.95


How easy is it to use Ali Express as I have seen that nowhere seems to stock these anymore? I've never used Ali Express and wasn't sure if it's a trusted site?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

VenomUK said:


> How easy is it to use Ali Express as I have seen that nowhere seems to stock these anymore? I've never used Ali Express and wasn't sure if it's a trusted site?


Very, once you find what you're looking for. Add to basket, apply whatever offer token they've given you, then pay with PayPal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I bought one of the AutoBrite MP-9 polisher kits (same as the SPTA, but the battery charger is much better, its a proper docking style charger, the SPTA one you just plug a cable into the loose battery)

Impressed with it so far.
I polished up the rear spoiler of a car at work and was really happy with the results.
Mine seems quite a noisy machine.

On seeing mine, my mate bought one, and his is quieter, but seems less powerful on the same speed number. So some performance differences seem apparent.
Then my mate told the PDR guy what he'd bought, and he bought one too.
The PDR guy's MP-9 is quieter than both of ours.

Mine seems to be the most powerful

I've used it for polishing sills, doors etc.
Also bought a load of sanding spot pads (2") for tidying up alloys and I've actually sanded down and repainted my steel gate posts on the drive.
4 coats of hammerite satin black spray and they look brilliant.

I got mine from Autobrite on Amazon, my mate and the PDR guy got theirs from A1 Detailing


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Got the shine mate myself but seems to leave some holograms/ marring due to being just rotary. Anybody else noticed or does it needs a finer finishing pad/compound?i


----------

